# Mario Kart Tour - Friend Code Sharing



## coen22 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I didn’t find any other thread for sharing friend codes.
Mine is 800254810506
Feel free to add me 

Kind regards,
Coen


----------



## robtyu (Nov 6, 2019)

975288691980
Drifty Drift


----------



## ekaroux (Jan 11, 2020)

141293523603

let’s be friends! mario kart addict here


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 15, 2020)

476688703550
Please add me, multiplayer I’d harder without friends


----------



## SaulFabre (Oct 12, 2021)

Is this forum still active?
I don't have friends for playing Mario Kart Tour so i want to share with us my friend code:
377464080538
saulfabreg


----------

